# Funniest and stupidest thing I did to a snagger. Yates report



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I did the most funniest and stupid thing yesterday to a snagger. I ended up geting the chance to fish yates cider mill again. I tried the dam first and alll I got were the stinking lines of snaggers so I tried the area under the bridge. No luck there. So I went down to my honey hole to see if there was any fish there. On the way I thought I saw a red so I stop and look for fish. then for some reason I look down and there is this 15 to 20 lb fish. reel nice fish. at the time I didn't have my pole with me so I just let it swim on. then I get down to my honey hole. One fsih jumps and then I get bird nested so I decide time to go back to the car. as i am wading back to the other side here comes these to "fishermnan" with a nice fish on. I ask if they need a net because the fish is 5 feet away from me. He says sure so I go down and ready to net it. there I notice the fish Has ne of those huge treble ooks with a led weight. So I take a swipe at the hook and it gets caught in my net. I go to bring in the fish and it takes a run and snap the line sanps and the fish is off. I tell him it is gone and I am sorry and I leave with the guys treble hook in my net. On the way back saw ne guy with a fish on then he lost it but that is about it. Now the question is was that random acts of kindness of just me helping nature out. Anyways it was a good day out. Wont be going out again for a while until the river gets loaded to what it's potental is. Anyways i went 0 for 1.
tight Lines
Dan the fisherman

------------------
Dan the Fisherman


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

The REAL yates report. Last week was decent, if you knew where the waves of fish were. There were large portions of stream with little or no fish. Managed to do really well friday, with water clarity not as clear as it is now. Went 2-5 on salmon and 1-1 steelhead. Also, caught a brown last night. Didn't know there were any there. My buddy caught a PINK!!! Even crazier. Fish are very spooky now....so, need rain and fresh fish. but fishing is decent. Not sure what potential threshhold your waiting for. Yesterday, i went 1-4. but over long period of time. friday was bing-bang-boom. AGGRESSIVE FISH!! but not now.


----------



## Whitefly (Aug 27, 2000)

I have heard there were Pinks in the Clinton but I figured the people I heard it from didn't know what they were talking about. This is the third time I heard it. I thought the only good place to catch Pinks was in the Soo. Is it possible that it was a coho? I have never seen or cought a pink so I really don't know.
tight lines,
Ryan


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Funny you should mention this. I fished the Clinton quite a bit this year for salmon and did alright. All kings, yet one day was out with a buddy and he caught a pink. I am careful who i tell this to because nobody believes me. He did take a picture and I need to find out if he got it developed yet. But yes, 1 fluke pink with an identity crisis.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

ryan i have heard of pinks beign caught ot in the clinton but the dtroit river a lot.. i dont noy but that is what i have heard.


----------

